
San Francisco has an audacious plan to reclaim space from cars - jseliger
http://www.vox.com/a/new-economy-future/cars-cities-technologies
======
Tiktaalik
Finally at the very end of this article is it mentioned that the notion of
reclaiming space from exclusive car use requires no new fancy technologies at
all.

Reducing car use simply involves: 1\. Disincentivizing car use 2\. Creating
transportation alternatives.

One can accomplish those two goals without new car sharing services and/or
autonomous cars.

Cities around North America and the world are removing car exclusive road
space in their cities by the mundane tactic of building public transit,
densifying, turning over parts of roads to exclusive bike lane use, and adding
bike share systems.

Articles like this concern me because some of these exciting potential future
technologies seem to be distracting people from the fact that these problems
can and should be addressed today. Fully autonomous, on demand, car sharing
networks may be still 20-30 years off. Should we do nothing until that tech is
ready? What cities should be doing today is acting as if autonomous car
sharing networks may never appear, and acting today to reclaim space from cars
using the proven methods that already exist.

